# Not sure about this sentence...



## jenko

Hi!

So I have my first oral exam in Korean tomorrow and this is one of the possible questions:
여자(남자) 친구에게 생일선물을 하려고 하는데 뭐 좋을까요?
I'm not really sure if I fullly understand the sentence. I know it has something to do with girl/boyfriend and birthday gifts... My first thought was something like: "What would you like your gf/bf to buy for your birthday"...? Then again, 에게 indicates that the action happens _to _that person. So is it more like: "What is a good birthday gift to get/buy for your girlfriend/boyfriend?" I guess I have a problem with the 하려고 하는데 part in the middle... Help would be appreciated!


----------



## Superhero1

하려고 하는데 is equivalent to 'be going to' in English.

여자 친구에게 생일 선물을 하려고 하는데, = I'm gonna give her a birthday gift, 

뭐가 좋을까요? (do you have) any ideas?


----------



## Superhero1

So the answer could be '향수도 괜찮을 것 같고.. 지갑도 괜찮을 것 같고.. 아니면 화장품 세트도 괜찮을 것 같아요.'


----------



## jenko

Thank you! I didn't know about that expression and it just threw me off. Thanks, I really appreciate it. Hope you have a nice sunday.


----------



## Superhero1

My pleasure. Have a nice weekend.


----------

